# Fix up the shop



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*mobile base*

See project #1 It is a 2×2x3/16 angle iron frame with 4×2 casters. The front curves to match the front of the SawStop. The back extends to support the runout table.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*runout table*









(rear of mobile base)

Once a year a local lumberyard puts on a BBQ for our wood working club and they have a bunch of really good deals on wood they want to move. I p/u some western maple at a good price and a sheet of pre-finished birch plywood for a steal. This is the material for the runout table. I have a small shop so the table must be small, mobile and the half behind the extension needs to fold down.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Extend duct work, add 4 drops*




























My awesome son just installed about 30' of 6" duct , 3 - 4" drops and one 6" drop. Thank you David.!!!!!! The 6" duct connects to a collector/plenum behind the chop saw. no more sawdust all over!!! I am so stoked!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Rob.

Aren't sons wonderful?

Lee


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob, nice Fix Up!

Let us all know if your son ever comes up for adoption.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's almost 40.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a proper dust collection system. Congrats on this Rob. I wish I had a set-up like that. It was great of your son to do that for you. Maybe I should show it to my son to give him a guilty conscience,lol.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please send son my way, I have the cyclone but no ducting yet!


----------



## Sierras (Oct 24, 2010)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great, Rob. Nothing like a good dust collection to improve your attitude in the shop!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

rob2 said:


> *Extend duct work, add 4 drops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with Julie. Can I get him to help my 40 year old son next?? Congratulations


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Support for two drops and dust control on the bandsaw.*



















built the brackets and maniflod, hooked up dust control to the bandsaw.



















added support to two drops. The bailing wire holds really tight. I may not even replace it with "proper" clamps.

PROGRESS


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

rob2 said:


> *Support for two drops and dust control on the bandsaw.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, I hope you realize that from now on you will have to breathe clean air in your shop.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Support for two drops and dust control on the bandsaw.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a home made scrubber in the rafters but sometimes sanding I still wear a mask. Thanks for dropping by. Happy Easter to you my friend!


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Smoother Joy*



















Some time ago I bought a SB #3 off ebay. pretty fair shape but could never get it to take thin shavings. I finally figured out that the chip breaker was too long for the plane. May have been switched or just flattened out wit use(?). A little metal work to shorthen it and regrind the fit between the chip breaker and the blade and I'm getting .002 shavings. The blade is a bit dull and not perfectly square so a little bade work should get me under .001. Still, as is, a lot better than a ROS. I am stoked!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

rob2 said:


> *Smoother Joy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ain't that the best feeling in the World? A well tuned smoother. Good lookin out


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

rob2 said:


> *Smoother Joy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sound of .002 shavings is music to the ears. The sight is just plain eye candy.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

rob2 said:


> *Smoother Joy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally sweet!


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Smoother Joy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned that when flattening the sole the blade should be left in and withdrawn. The tension caused by tightening the blade affects the sole flatness. I have to reflate my planes, sharpen and see how it goes.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*

I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

rob2 said:


> *Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*
> 
> I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!


Good luck with the project. I have the same set up. I can roll everything to one bay so we can get my pickup and her car in , if a hurricane should approach. I did put in a split a/c system and recommend that highly if you can do it.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

rob2 said:


> *Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*
> 
> I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!


You have yourself a keeper. Sounds like you owe her a night out on the town.

Good luck on your project, and make more sawdust.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

rob2 said:


> *Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*
> 
> I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!


This is bound to be a great shop Rob. I hope you will post some nice photos of it when you are finished.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*
> 
> I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!


Well it's been a while but progress I have to report. My SawStop was rolled into the front of my shop 15 min ago. Bug thanks to my brother in Christ, Dave Barnum. He has helped and helped. Also my daughter Rebecca, she has helped a lot.

The saw has been is storage for 6 years and now it's home. Is is the 37" wide industrial 3 hp 1 phase. Ogh. Ogh ogh . I LOVE THAT Saw.

Now, I need to hook up the 220, Polish the light rust off the table.
!! Awesome. Massive clean up of junk in the shop. Install the duct work for the vacuum system and I will be back to work.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*
> 
> I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!












He is a pic of the beast with light rust on the table top.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

rob2 said:


> *Garage to Shop Conversion Building my SHOP*
> 
> I have a 3 car garage. My absolutely wonderful wife has agreed to my turning the two car garage into a wood shop. I am building a wall between the one car garage and the two. My son had a lull in his contracting business and gave me a bunch of help. Studs are up. Electrical s 80% done. Now we're putting up the drywall. Pretty soon, it will be a shop!!


looks like some GR8 TOOLS can't wait to see it finished :<)))))))


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Divider Wall; electrical and sheet rock*



















The electrical is mostly done and the sheetrock is up. Now to finish the tape and electrical. PROGRESS!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

rob2 said:


> *Divider Wall; electrical and sheet rock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Rob. You must be looking forward to getting to the finish line and a nice new shop to work in.


----------



## Hondo03 (Nov 13, 2018)

rob2 said:


> *Divider Wall; electrical and sheet rock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you putting in dust collection?


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rob2 said:


> *Divider Wall; electrical and sheet rock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dust collection Yes Sir! I have a Penn Cyclone with a 2hp fan, 2- 6" ports and all the ducts and drops from my last shop. Really lookinfg forward to installing all that stuff.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Moving inTools*

I posted this info on the wrong place,so it's duplicated here. Well it's been a while but progress I have to report. My SawStop was rolled into the front of my shop 15 min ago. Big thanks to my brother in Christ, Dave Barnum. He has helped and helped. Also my daughter Rebecca, she has helped a lot. The saw has been is storage for 6 years and now it's home. Is is the 37" wide industrial 3 hp 1 phase. Ogh. Ogh ogh . I LOVE THAT Saw. Now, I need to hook up the 220, Polish the light rust off the table.
!! Awesome. Massive clean up of junk in the shop. Install the duct work for the vacuum system and I will be back to work. -The expectations of life depend upon diligence; the mechanic that would perfect his work must first sharpen his tools. Confucius, 经过艰苦的努力的梦想可以成真


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Firing up the SawStop*

I terminated the receptacle for the 220 VAC twist lock plug and polished the table and the saw is ready for service. The sensing system self checks worked perfectly and the old beast cranked right up. It spent 6 years in storage and finally is back in my shop. It was the first tool put into storage and nearly the last taken out. Dust collection ducting is next. Pics soon.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

rob2 said:


> *Firing up the SawStop*
> 
> I terminated the receptacle for the 220 VAC twist lock plug and polished the table and the saw is ready for service. The sensing system self checks worked perfectly and the old beast cranked right up. It spent 6 years in storage and finally is back in my shop. It was the first tool put into storage and nearly the last taken out. Dust collection ducting is next. Pics soon.


6 years is a long wait!


----------

